
PyCon: PyCon 2009 Videos - arthurk
http://pycon.blogspot.com/2009/03/pycon-2009-videos.html
======
cstejerean
There will be more soon. The videos will start being uploaded to
<http://pycon.blip.tv> starting today and we should finish everything over the
next couple of days. You can follow me (@offbytwo) or @pycon on Twitter for
details.

